# gorilla growin



## BudGrower (Mar 16, 2014)

hi all
weird to post here after long time :afroweed::afroweed:
germinated 15 seeds and they are ready to be planted 

View attachment IMAG0619.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking pretty cute the BG, and you got a good number sprouted... nice job.


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 16, 2014)

they all sprouted but i planted 3 other place


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 19, 2014)

fotos 

View attachment IMAG0635.jpg


View attachment IMAG0641.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

did you amend/condition your soil? or did you transplant directly in the ground?

Don't think they'll do well in clay like that...


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 19, 2014)

these for experimenting purposes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

coolio...thanks for the reply BudGrower 

:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2014)

Green mojo bud grower... best wishes on a great grow.  It must be so hard when your in a country that can't get the soils and amendments that we can. You can do it tho, i have seen your peppers and cauliflower.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

yea those veggie were really cool...


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks 7ge


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Green mojo bud grower... best wishes on a great grow.  It must be so hard when your in a country that can't get the soils and amendments that we can. You can do it tho, i have seen your peppers and cauliflower.


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Rose ( best person alive ) 
ya it is hard but ima do it for sure


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 17, 2014)

The plant itself is so resilient I'm sure you'll be fine...they look really close together, aren't you worried about crowding, shadowing once they take off? They look healthy and happy


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, we need an update BG!  Hope everything is going well for you..


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 17, 2014)

those are too close to gather.  and looks like a drought area that's mud

Good luck


----------



## DrFever (Apr 18, 2014)

planted them way  to close to one another


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 18, 2014)

DrFever said:


> planted them way  to close to one another



Like radishes


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2014)

ur gonna have alot of probs IMO but its just a experiment lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2014)

update ?? just wondering if they are alive or dead lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2014)

I believe Budgrower said they had a flood. Where he lives everything is against him...but he grows great vegetables and will grow great pot some day soon i hope.  We have no idea how lucky we are to be able to get the things to grow so easily.


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 2, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## BudGrower (Jun 7, 2014)

ya we had flood took them all


----------

